# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج برنامج Nokia Ovi Suite

## mohamed73

*النسخة رقم / 3.1.1.90*   **       * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    * *

----------


## LondonTech

هل هذا البرنامج لا يزال يعمل؟

----------

